# Two New Lenses Coming From Canon Next Week [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 30, 2018)

```
<p>We’re told that the date is finally upon us and we can confirm that Canon will announce two new lenses next week. At the time of writing this, I’m not sure if it’ll be Tuesday or Friday of next week, but we should know in the next 24 hours or so.</p>
<p>Pricing and availability is not yet know.</p>
<p><strong>Lenses being announced:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II</li>
<li>Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III (Though we’ve never seen this lens actually named in full for announcement, we’re running on assumptions, which can be dangerous.)</li>
</ul>
<p>The EF-M 32mm f/1.4 will be announced closer to Photokina, which happens in September.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## amorse (May 30, 2018)

I'm looking forward to the f/4. I really want a lighter option than my 70-200 2.8 II for backcountry hiking. Here's hoping that this comes in as a lightweight, high resolution option!


----------



## ahsanford (May 30, 2018)

Oh snap this is happening


----------



## bsbeamer (May 30, 2018)

Would love to be surprised with a 24-70 2.8 IS...


----------



## Famateur (May 30, 2018)

I really like my 70-200 F4 L. It'll be interesting to see what they have in mind to improve upon it with the Mark II. Quieter IS motor is about the only thing I can think of...

Can't wait to see some reviews!


----------



## ahsanford (May 30, 2018)

Famateur said:


> I really like my 70-200 F4 L. It'll be interesting to see what they have in mind to improve upon it with the Mark II. Quieter IS motor is about the only thing I can think of...
> 
> Can't wait to see some reviews!



For both, one might expect:

Lighter
Sharper
New CPL cutout in the hood
Slightly better IS 
Maybe a new tripod ring design?

But as virtually everyone has said thus far: both of these lenses are still outstanding today. Canon will need to pull a rabbit out of the hat to get folks to upgrade.

- A


----------



## Famateur (May 30, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > I really like my 70-200 F4 L. It'll be interesting to see what they have in mind to improve upon it with the Mark II. Quieter IS motor is about the only thing I can think of...
> ...



Yes, all good possibilities.

I guess what I mean to say is, there would need to be more than slight improvement in those areas for me to consider upgrading. That said, I recognize that new iterations are not always intended to be upgrades for current owners of the replaced version.

Agreed about the rabbit and hat!


----------



## josephandrews222 (May 30, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > I really like my 70-200 F4 L. It'll be interesting to see what they have in mind to improve upon it with the Mark II. Quieter IS motor is about the only thing I can think of...
> ...



I posted this before: if the reviews indicate that the newest pair of 70-200 Canons are as superior to their predecessors as the 100-400 Canon II is to its I version...count me in.


----------



## justawriter (May 30, 2018)

But I imagine that someone will complain that these lenses don't pop popcorn or come with a unicorn.


----------



## cpreston (May 30, 2018)

I wonder if they will be porting over some of the refinements that are on the 70-200 CN-E t/4.4. That lens has a few different flavors of IS and is certainly sharp enough.


----------



## traveller (May 30, 2018)

josephandrews222 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Famateur said:
> ...



Let’s hope that’s the pattern it follows, rather than the 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM II...


----------



## Don Haines (May 30, 2018)

The two big sellers for L glass are 24-70 (or 105) and 70-200..... it does not matter if not a single person upgrades from the previous version, these lenses sell a lot. It’s also a bragging rights lens, and to help draw people into the brand they need/want to be better than the competition.... they will be great lenses.

I am very curious to see how well they turn out, as this should be a very good indicator of what the state of the art is at Canon....


----------



## kaws (May 31, 2018)

justawriter said:


> But I imagine that someone will complain that these lenses don't pop popcorn or come with a unicorn.




I initially read then end of your sentence as ”buttered unicorn”. Maybe it was the popcorn 


Oh, and I agree with the sentiment. If you have a group of 4 photographers, there'll be 11 opinions on the same thing


----------



## captainkanji (May 31, 2018)

They don’t come with leaf shutters! I’m done with Canon! *sarcasm. ;D


----------



## unfocused (May 31, 2018)

josephandrews222 said:


> I posted this before: if the reviews indicate that the newest pair of 70-200 Canons are as superior to their predecessors as the 100-400 Canon II is to its I version...count me in.



Unlikely to be the case. There just isn't as much room for improvement on the 70-200 II as there was on the 100-400 I. And, keep this in mind:



Don Haines said:


> ... it does not matter if not a single person upgrades from the previous version, these lenses sell a lot...


----------



## Talys (May 31, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> The two big sellers for L glass are 24-70 (or 105) and 70-200..... it does not matter if not a single person upgrades from the previous version, these lenses sell a lot. It’s also a bragging rights lens, and to help draw people into the brand they need/want to be better than the competition.... they will be great lenses.
> 
> I am very curious to see how well they turn out, as this should be a very good indicator of what the state of the art is at Canon....



Exactly. For people who say that there isn't enough reason for them to upgrade, I would respond, "be happy that your decade-old design is still awesome!"

As long as it isn't _worse_, which is pretty hard to imagine, this pair of lenses will be great sellers for Canon. I'm sure that some of us will find an excuse to upgrade, even if the benefits are minor  I absolutely love my II, and it's one of my most-used lenses, so I suppose eventually I'll probably upgrade it -- but keeping in mind that it's $2k+, that probably won't happen until there's a sale, at the earliest. 

Unless there's some special voodoo magic that knocks 250g off the lens or shortens it by 4 inches


----------



## hkenneth (May 31, 2018)

For me personally, 70-200 might be the least interesting zoom range.


----------



## Don Haines (May 31, 2018)

unfocused said:


> josephandrews222 said:
> 
> 
> > I posted this before: if the reviews indicate that the newest pair of 70-200 Canons are as superior to their predecessors as the 100-400 Canon II is to its I version...count me in.
> ...



Yes..... at some point in the manufacturing cycle it starts to get hard to get parts and a "new" version has to come out. Sometimes the differences are invisible to us, such as when the internal electronics gets upgraded, or they use a different lens coating.... but at some time, you end up with a whole lot of pending changes, one of which is going to mean a noticeable change, and you roll everything through to the latest tech....


On this lens, you can expect that the machining will be to higher tolerances....that makes less copy variation and that simplifies manufacture, but does not have much impact on image quality for the average lens.

The coatings will be better..... there will be less flare, but none of us will be able to tell the difference.....

Florite glass is more common now.... there MIGHT be more florite elements, and that will reduce chromatic abberation by an amount too small for us to notice.....

The IS system will be better. It will be faster and it will be more accurate, and it will be quieter than the F4 IS is now.... We will be hard pressed to notice the difference....

The design software has improved and the polishing of elements will be to greater precision. This will give us a sharper lens, and if you look real hard, you wil notice the difference.

Overall, everything adds up, but the differences will be hard to tell by eye. The existing lenses are VERY! good and there is only so much space for improvement. The market for these new lenses will be new buyers.... sure, a few of us will upgrade, but the numbers will be so low that it is neglidgeable


----------



## Famateur (May 31, 2018)

Talys said:


> For people who say that there isn't enough reason for them to upgrade, I would respond, "be happy that your decade-old design is still awesome!"



Indeed!!!



Don Haines said:


> Overall, everything adds up, but the differences will be hard to tell by eye. The existing lenses are VERY! good and there is only so much space for improvement. The market for these new lenses will be new buyers.... sure, a few of us will upgrade, but the numbers will be so low that it is negligible.



Yep -- that pretty much sums it up nicely.


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 31, 2018)

Keeping an eye on this, as I have the old non-IS version of the 2.8. It is tack sharp and I love it, but there are times IS would be nice. Closer focus would come in handy at times also.

One of the things I am interested in is the tripod ring. Will be a removable foot like the 100-400ii? I really liked the (now long gone) design of the ring on the old black 80-200, two halves hinged together that could be removed without taking the lens off the body.


----------



## kaitlyn2004 (May 31, 2018)

amorse said:


> I'm looking forward to the f/4. I really want a lighter option than my 70-200 2.8 II for backcountry hiking. Here's hoping that this comes in as a lightweight, high resolution option!



Holy how on earth do you backcountry hike with the 70-200 2.8, which I assume is not the only lens you're bringing?


----------



## kaitlyn2004 (May 31, 2018)

I hope there is something that makes me want to upgrade/replace my 70-200 F4. Can't really see what that would be... so I hope I'm surprised by something!

Lighter would be really nice as I've been doing a lot more hiking with it lately and if I can save a measurable amount of grams, I'll take it!


----------



## unfocused (May 31, 2018)

hkenneth said:


> For me personally, 70-200 might be the least interesting zoom range.



Yes. Very boring personally, but indispensable for my work.


----------



## Talys (May 31, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> Keeping an eye on this, as I have the old non-IS version of the 2.8. It is tack sharp and I love it, but there are times IS would be nice. Closer focus would come in handy at times also.
> 
> One of the things I am interested in is the tripod ring. Will be a removable foot like the 100-400ii? I really liked the (now long gone) design of the ring on the old black 80-200, two halves hinged together that could be removed without taking the lens off the body.



I'm not a fan of the older hinged design -- mostly because I don't like the hinge. But then again, I'm ok with just leaving the ring on the lens.

I really like the 100-400LII tripod ring, not only in the removable foot, but how smoothly it glides. It is a very useful tool when the camera is on a gimbal like a Wimberley (which doesn't have a rotational axis).


----------



## Don Haines (May 31, 2018)

kaitlyn2004 said:


> I hope there is something that makes me want to upgrade/replace my 70-200 F4. Can't really see what that would be... so I hope I'm surprised by something!
> 
> Lighter would be really nice as I've been doing a lot more hiking with it lately and if I can save a measurable amount of grams, I'll take it!




every gram counts!

As I have gotten older, my camping gear has gotten lighter, but my camera gear has gotten heavier... the pack still weighs about the same... I used to only be able to shoot in good light, but with the newer bodies and (reasonably) fast lenses, it's amazing what you can get away with....


----------



## Alexlin (May 31, 2018)

I’m concerning if the announcement next week will be postponed to the next next week, and then next next next week...etc

It has been postponed too many times


Btw, how long would it take for the stocks available after the announcement made?! 
One week? one months? Or several months? Like iPhone


----------



## sanj (May 31, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> kaitlyn2004 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope there is something that makes me want to upgrade/replace my 70-200 F4. Can't really see what that would be... so I hope I'm surprised by something!
> ...


----------



## Otara (May 31, 2018)

The biggest thing for me is the ongoing commitment to new high end lenses for the EF mount. Makes me feel quite confident about any upcoming FF mirrorless.

I hope they fix some of the barrel screw issues, the II has a habit of the small screws coming undone on mine, which Ive seen mentioned on other forums - no biggie to fix, but was irritating to see it in the first place. As stated though, the II is generally great, so I expect just nice extras like the 100-400mm bits and pieces.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 31, 2018)

We have a number of the EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM II lenses in our rental fleet and overall they are a well engineered lens with very few problems mechanically. There are times on the 5DS/r that you notice the CAs particularly at the 70mm end and I'm hoping Canon are addressing that. By comparison the Sony FE 70-200mm f2.8 G Master optically is a slightly superior lens and this I'm sure would have unnerved Canon given its a popular pro lens. With Canon showcasing the 120MP sensor the current lens would show its weaknesses so I'm not surprised they are upgrading it lets hope it usurps the Sony lens.


----------



## Ozarker (May 31, 2018)

It, for me, is always exciting news to learn of a new "L" lens release... even if I'm not upgrading. I've only had my 70-200 since 2014 so it is still new in my book.

Happy for anyone getting a new toy.


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2018)

The 70-200 F4 Mk 2 L IS is a winner in my book and hopefully get some bargains on the mk 1 to add to my setup. Canon's 24-70 F4 L IS is a superb lens and excellent edition.


----------



## Ladislav (May 31, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> The two big sellers for L glass are 24-70 (or 105) and 70-200..... it does not matter if not a single person upgrades from the previous version, these lenses sell a lot. It’s also a bragging rights lens, and to help draw people into the brand they need/want to be better than the competition.... they will be great lenses.
> 
> I am very curious to see how well they turn out, as this should be a very good indicator of what the state of the art is at Canon....



Even more reasons to do 24-70 L IS 2.8 which Canon does not have at all!


----------



## Talys (May 31, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > I really like my 70-200 F4 L. It'll be interesting to see what they have in mind to improve upon it with the Mark II. Quieter IS motor is about the only thing I can think of...
> ...



They ship in a bundle that includes a free 50mm f/1.4 IS.


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 1, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> Keeping an eye on this, as I have the old non-IS version of the 2.8. It is tack sharp and I love it, but there are times IS would be nice. Closer focus would come in handy at times also.
> 
> One of the things I am interested in is the tripod ring. Will be a removable foot like the 100-400ii? I really liked the (now long gone) design of the ring on the old black 80-200, two halves hinged together that could be removed without taking the lens off the body.



Same here, non-IS f/2.8 version and I'm very happy with it. However at times IS would be useful (i.e. indoors). Buuuuut, high ISO is so good these days that I should just hang tight. I don't shoot with the 70-200 THAT much.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 1, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> But as virtually everyone has said thus far: both of these lenses are still outstanding today. Canon will need to pull a rabbit out of the hat to get folks to upgrade.



I don't think the intention is to get existing lens users to upgrade, but to keep their premium optics at the top of the game compared to the competition to attract new buyers into the Canon system. 

Right now I do love my 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, but I am aware that the recent Nikon and Sony offerings both slightly outperform it. I'm not going to switch out my lens for a newer model, but it's good to know that Canon are taking the competition seriously.


----------



## Sabaki (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm starting to save now for the new 70-200 mkiii 

I should have the money by the end of 2019 which gives me enough time to gauge reviews and opinions of the lens


----------



## Antono Refa (Jun 1, 2018)

jeffa4444 said:


> With Canon showcasing the 120MP sensor the current lens would show its weaknesses so I'm not surprised they are upgrading it lets hope it usurps the Sony lens.



I doubt we'll see a 120MP APS-H camera, though we might see an equivalent 200MP FF and/or 80MP APS-C. IMHO, we'll see neither, for several reasons.

First is optics price/performance ratio doesn't get better the way electronic's does, and the market wouldn't bear the prices.

Second is the question of how useful it would actually be. To get that much detail, photographers would need to shoot with wider apertures to avoid diffraction, better stabilization / shorter exposure to prevent camera motion blur, etc.

[Yes, it would still, as surely as CN-E lenses with a 5 digits price tags do.]

Third is the market already wakes up to the fact the need for such a high resolution is niche with extra costs.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Jun 1, 2018)

Fu**, looks like there are no new lenses next week, which were CR3 :-[


----------



## Fleetie (Jun 1, 2018)

hendrik-sg said:


> Fu**, looks like there are no new lenses next week, which were CR3 :-[


I think you have misread that new CR1 announcement. The lenses are coming, but MORE "professional" lenses may be coming later in 2018, with CR1 confidence at this stage.


----------



## snoke (Jun 1, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> For both, one might expect:
> 
> Lighter
> Sharper
> ...



Canon smart. No question. Yes?

F/4 lens noisy. Make bad video. IS bad. Need new IS.

More reason Canon know? More reason google know:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIl5a1fT8Ow

Common problem? Canon pay warranty fix. Bad economics.


----------



## MartinF. (Jun 1, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > I really like my 70-200 F4 L. It'll be interesting to see what they have in mind to improve upon it with the Mark II. Quieter IS motor is about the only thing I can think of...
> ...



I Guess the Rabbit will be related to the other post of a new communicationsprotocol, that again is linked to maybe a mirrorless. The quess in another thread is, that the nws protocol will give faster communication between lens and new (mirrorless?) cameras. Mounted on older EOS cameras the protocol will be the same as the one currently in use.


----------

